# Aeropress vs Pour over



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been brewing with Aeropress for a couple of years now. I've considered getting a pour over setup to go alongside it, but not sure whether there is any point - will pour over give noticeably different results to aeropress? Am I better sticking to what I know rather than introducing more parameters to worry about, or will a pour over offer something genuinely different?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes !

Different brewing me this will allow you to explore different beans and diferent tastes of the same bean .

there are a number of pour over methods tho? Chemex , kalita wave , v60....

do you have any good cafés that may use them for you to try ?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I do love my aeropress, but when it comes down to it V60 or Chemex smash it for most of the coffees I like (light/medium roasts)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a clarity of taste from a good Chemex that can't be beat ( especially in those lighter fruity coffees )


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The different papers make for different nuances in the cup, but the Aeropress is probably the most repeatable "pourover" there is, if you pay close attention to what you are doing (you can use the plunger to control flow rate & beverage weight in the cup, rather than differing grind & grind quality clogging up the drain). It's also very flexible regarding differing methods...so it's 50:50...if you want a change in the cup, change what you are doing with the Aeropress, or try something else.

But, familiarity breeds contempt & we all like a change of regime, something to fire our enthusiasm & you may get lucky with a method, but none of the brewers are magic. If I was brewing more than 1 mug, I'd use something else.


----------



## coffeefan6 (Apr 3, 2014)

I believe that Chemex, Clever, and V60 all produce a far better cup than the aeropress. You can definitely pick up on nuances and complexities far more with any of these.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wouldn't say better - depends what you're after.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

Having been using the Aeropress, Kalita Wave and Chemex for about a month I thought I'd share my experiences.

Initially I used only the Aeropress. I consistently get a great cup of coffee and is quite forgiving for poor technique. The number one advantage for me is that it's quick - 1m30 per mug. I find it tastes stronger than the pour over methods.

The Chemex and Wave came later... These require a little more practice and technique (and a pouring kettle). As others have mentioned you get a very different cup with these methods and I find it easier to pick out the tasting notes. It takes a lot longer to brew though - about 4-5m.

So at home I will use the Chemex in the morning for multiple cups (2 mugs in a 6 cup Chemex) and put one in the thermos for later. If I'm doing a single cup for my evening Decaf, I'll use the Wave. When I'm in a rush or travelling - Aeropress.

It really comes down to personal preference though


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Completely different methods there. One is using pressure and the other gravity.


----------



## LeeR (Oct 27, 2013)

I have aeropress, clever dripper and syphon. I like all of them but I go to the aeropress more for the other half and the clever for myself. I find the clever gives a more rounded drink with less of a coffee punch, the other half likes a coffee uppercut


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Atilla said:


> Completely different methods there. One is using pressure and the other gravity.


I'm not sure pressure is really very relevant (at least no more than say a vac pot), a decent length steep in the Aeropress only requires pressure to separate the brewed coffee from the grinds, even if you try drip brewing in the Aeropress, the brew will stall & often need the plunge to assist gravity & help the brew overcome resistance in the bed. One possibly beneficial aspect of the pressure, over gravity, is that (if you are very careful) you can dictate flow rate & beverage mass.


----------

